# The worst movie you've ever seen



## Greg (Jun 10, 2012)

[yt]BCoVFusXM2U[/yt]
As OK as the trailer looks, the movie itself is fucking terrible. The plot scatters in all directions, the actors do an incredibly corny job and the whole idea while promising becomes completely unbelievable when poorly executed. This is like the Daikatana of films, people. On a lighter note, this film makes for some damn good macros and 4 pane reaction comics. It's also where my avatar's from.

What is the worst film you've ever seen?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 10, 2012)

The Room, which is the worst or the best movie ever, depending on who you ask.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 10, 2012)

[yt]YkRe_K-EjHU[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;p9oI7Fd3Uec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9oI7Fd3Uec[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jun 10, 2012)

Even after watching _Evil Dead 3_ today, which was pretty terrible but somehow charming, I still nominate _Rocky Horror Picture Show_ as the most god fucking awful piece of shit movie I've ever seen.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 10, 2012)

Aetius said:


> [video=youtube;p9oI7Fd3Uec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9oI7Fd3Uec[/video]




I am CRACKING THE HELL UP watching how bad that is!



Conker said:


> Even after watching _Evil Dead 3_ today, which was pretty terrible but somehow charming, I still nominate _Rocky Horror Picture Show_ as the most god fucking awful piece of shit movie I've ever seen.



*waits for all the "but waaa everyone loves rocky horror" shit* .


----------



## Conker (Jun 10, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> *waits for all the "but waaa everyone loves rocky horror" shit* .


That's the same shit I got from the people who made me watch it/watched it with me.

Not even tequila could save me from how stupid that movie was.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 10, 2012)

M Night Shamalan: The Last Airbender.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;qwSTDzaZ234]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwSTDzaZ234[/video]
This one has got to be the worst. Ever. In existence.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh man, best so bad its good movie is Troll 2

Bad in general is definitely Vanilla Sky; dumb pretentious circlejerking out the wazoo in this.  Probably the only time I've gotten legitimately angry watching a movie.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 11, 2012)

Duude, there was this movie about zombie strippers doing lewd stuff to their pimps n' shit.

Can't recall the name tho.


----------



## Halceon (Jun 11, 2012)

Kinda surprised it hasn't come up yet, but my friend forced me to sit through this nightmare:

[video=youtube;FCNGjKnTzaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCNGjKnTzaQ[/video]

And he knew full well how bad it was.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 11, 2012)

War of the Worlds: 2

I can't name one part where a clear plastic tube (Coolant? idk) wasn't in the sky.


----------



## Oly (Jun 11, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Duude, there was this movie about zombie strippers doing lewd stuff to their pimps n' shit.
> 
> Can't recall the name tho.



It's literally called Zombie Strippers. It has whatsisname, who played Freddy Kreuger... Robert Englund.

Also if you don't think Rocky Horror is funny, you have a poor sense of humor.


Worst film I ever saw, hands down, no contest, was called Poultrygeist.

It was supposed to be one of those 'intentionally really bad so that makes it funny' movies, a musical about a haunter chicken restaurant. I couldn't sit through one song. Writing was terrible, music was terrible, actors were shit... it was very obvious they were trying really hard to be funny, way too hard.


----------



## Aldino (Jun 11, 2012)

*Insert list of every Sci Fi channel original movie*


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 11, 2012)

Trash Humpers.

Just. Ugh.

Also Freddie got Fingered.

There are no words for that one.


----------



## kamunt (Jun 11, 2012)

Crocodile said:


> Derpdemic Video
> This one has got to be the worst. Ever. In existence.



_Birdemic: Shock and Terror_ is without question the worst movie ever made, in that it literally does _nothing right_--everything from the acting to the plot to the cinematography to the special effects to the sound editing is horrible. However, I've found a movie with equally terrible quality, but one that is many times more entertaining. Not brought to you by Uwe Boll, Tommy Wiseau OR James Nguyen...but rather the top-notch Troma Films. I present to you all: _Pot Zombies_.

http://www.hulu.com/pot-zombies

Go nuts. This one is just as terrible in terms of production quality as Birdemic, except it is infinitely more hilarious. I want this movie on DVD so badly so I can watch it with friends. It is just...amazing. And it is certainly intentionally campy and silly. It's still a terrible film, but I had so much fun watching it. There is literally no plot. I'm 100% serious. You have to see this movie in order to believe it. The best part is that it's just under an hour long.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 11, 2012)

Any movie made by Uwe Boll.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2012)

The movie '9'. It has been the only movie to not illicit an emotion from me, other than hatred for it's useless existence. It lacks giving-a-fuck.


----------



## iconmaster (Jun 11, 2012)

A few months ago, I watched this movie called _I Am Number Four_. Afterwards, I agreed never to talk about that certain movie night ever again. Pure garbage.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 11, 2012)

"Reign of Fire"

That's coming from someone who owns  this, incidentally



Aldino said:


> *Insert list of every Sci Fi channel original movie*



Sounds lucky; there's much worse out there


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 11, 2012)

-Anything-with Michael Cera.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2012)

I was going to say 'Turkish Star Wars', but it seems they've bootlegged MANY things in the past.


----------



## kamunt (Jun 11, 2012)

_The Happening_ is pretty awful, as well, naturally. If you haven't hard M. Night Shamalamadingdong's twist for that one...it's truly something. I can't put it into words. But it's really something. I seriously don't think I could've bared the film if I wasn't watching it with RiffTrax commentary. Whereas Birdemic and Pot Zombies are entertainingly bad, The Happening is just stale and frustratingly bad. Not fun at all.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 11, 2012)

The Watchmen. The acting and the characters themselves were just awful


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 11, 2012)

Aleu said:


> The Watchmen. The acting and the characters themselves were just awful



Yay someone finally thinks about that movie like I do.  I had to sit through that steaming pile in the theater.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 11, 2012)

Any low budget, gritty ''real life'' British film. In fact, any low budget, gritty ''real life'' film. I've been lucky enough to forget most of them, but I hear that This Is England is pretty bad. 

Also, most straight-to-DVD movies. They're pretty terrible, most of the tiem.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 11, 2012)

The Room.


----------



## Hopfel (Jun 11, 2012)

There are too many low-budget indie-films to list...
And they're all too bad to even remember the title, meh.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;CrNNO9dca9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrNNO9dca9U&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 11, 2012)

I think every movie that comes that is genuinely bad should have audience participation, a la "RHPS" or "The Room". ("Twilight" movies I'm looking at you.) And every musical with recognizable lyrics ("Mary Poppins", "The Sound of Music," and "Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory") should be an audience sing-along.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I think every movie that comes that is genuinely bad should have audience participation, a la "RHPS" or "The Room". ("Twilight" movies I'm looking at you.) And every musical with recognizable lyrics ("Mary Poppins", "The Sound of Music," and "Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory") should be an audience sing-along.



DORA THE EXPLORER: THE SHOW: THE GAME: THE MOVIE: HIGH MOUNTAIN


----------



## 13Swords (Jun 11, 2012)

Skullduggery. Do not see this. Do. Not.

Surf Nazis OTOH is great if you have popcorn and people with you to make fun of it.


----------



## Namba (Jun 11, 2012)

Any Christian films.


----------



## Conker (Jun 11, 2012)

Bit of blasphemy going on in this thread >:[


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 12, 2012)

The Jazz Singer. Whoever thought that Neil Diamond could act should just bury their head in cement, and preserve it for centuries so when scientist DO undercover it, they'll just put in the Intergalatic Museum of Human Stupidity. Right next to Snooki and George Bush...


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jun 12, 2012)

Aldino said:


> *Insert list of every Sci Fi channel original movie*



But these are so much fun to watch!  I love to watch terrible SciFi movies.  

There are so many choices for bad movies.  I think I'll go with Leeches! and Surf Nazis Must Die.  I'm probably forgetting something else that is terribly bad.


----------



## Oly (Jun 12, 2012)

The Watchmen is a fucking great story... in comic form.

Ditto V For Vendetta.


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Any Christian films.



except jesus christ superstar. but that was from judas' pov so go figure.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

The remake of Willy Wonka and Chocolate Factory


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> The remake of Willy Wonka and Chocolate Factory



The remake was great...aside from making Johnny Depp look like a pedophile.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 13, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> The remake of Willy Wonka and Chocolate Factory



I watched the original again about a week ago.  The remake hardly even compares, in my opinion.


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 13, 2012)

I fucking hate most horror movies, not because they are really that bad they are just depressing to me.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 13, 2012)

Sonlir said:


> I fucking hate most horror movies, not because they are really that bad they are just depressing to me.


I thought I was the only one.

Especially the ones made before the 90's. God damn.


----------



## Oly (Jun 13, 2012)

The remake of Willy Wonka is far more true to the book though.

I like both versions. they've both got their good parts.

I've always been a pretty big fan of both Wilder and Depp though, so.. hem.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 13, 2012)

The third Transformers movie. I have literally felt sick.

Also, I hate Equilibrium, The Lion King and Citizen Kane.


----------



## Conker (Jun 13, 2012)

Mullerornis said:


> Also, I hate Equilibrium, The Lion King


DUDE

I can kind of see not liking _The Lion King_ because it's super depressing when you think about it, but _Equilibrium_ was fucking sweet.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 13, 2012)

"The Brides of Dracula"
_Fffffffffffffuck _that movie goddamn awful facial and dental appliances shit that makeup horrible dammit aaaaugh

It was great.


----------



## Namba (Jun 13, 2012)

Aleu said:


> The remake was great...aside from making Johnny Depp look like a pedophile.


Gene Wilder ftw


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 13, 2012)

Anything from Michael Bay he hasn't yet showed humility and plus he want to make TMNT aliens, any horror remake from 2007 into the future, Attack of the Killer Tomatoes, Titanic, Machete, Scary Movie 3 & 4, Scream 3, Evil Dead 2 & 3, Saw 3-6, A Nightmare on Elm Street 3-6, Friday the 13th 2-X, Hellrasier 6, Cursed, My Soul to Take, Twilight in general, the Tooth Fairy, Iron Man 2, Spider-man 2, Avatar, and Paranormal Activity in general. These aren't in my opinion so bad it's good, they are just horrible in some way or another.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mullerornis said:


> The third Transformers movie. I have literally felt sick.
> 
> Also, I hate Equilibrium, The Lion King and Citizen Kane.



ONLY the 3rd? You're too merciful. 

This one always pops in my head as the top dog. No matter how hard I try to think of another, that one manages to grab the #1 spot:







No racing (barely any driving) 
No Maserati Grand Turismo (just a gay Jaguar convertible)
Incorrect car stats
Existential crap
ZERO serial-killer character depth 
Etc...

That's what I get for getting my hopes up with what seems to be a straight-to-DVD release.

Hmmm... after reading this thread, should there be another one be started that mentions what we think are the most overrated, or just stick with this one?

And Eyal Flurry, I heavily disagree with you on Christian films. You're WAY too general.


----------



## Aldino (Jun 14, 2012)

Russel Crow, Tenderness
Here is a link so you can feel as depressed as I did.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, the worst reviewed movie I've seen would be "Son of the Mask" but the worst movie in my opinion, I couldn't tell you because if I see a movie I don't like, I change the channel.


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2012)

A Fox's Tale. 
GAWWWDDDDD...... I needed a drink after getting made to watch it with with family.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 18, 2012)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> , Spider-man 2



The fuck is wrong with you? That was like, the best one!


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 18, 2012)

I rescind my previous answer, and change it to "The Curse of the Swamp Creature". 

Absolutely _McFucking Terrible_â„¢. Barely redeemable, even as a hilariously bad B movie.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 18, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> ONLY the 3rd? You're too merciful.



You seem to think I even gave the previous two a chance.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 19, 2012)

The worst movie ever is the Human Centipede. Need I say more?


----------



## badlands (Jun 19, 2012)

dragon wars

just crap, end of


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 19, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> The worst movie ever is the Human Centipede. Need I say more?



No, because it was awesome in a "so bad it's good" way.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm trying to think of movies that made me go "This is fucking stupid, even for me." 

For now, I will say The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat.
Saw the first movie last year for the first time and found it shockingly funny. Saw the second one for kicks and was woefully disappointed.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 20, 2012)

Dude Where's My Car was pretty completely terrible.


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm I'd have to say anything with Rob Schneider in it.
This link perfectly sums up my feelings for all of his movies.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxYA6duF-9E


----------



## Pine (Jun 20, 2012)

Look for a film called Zombie Nation. I'm not even sure why it is considered a zombie movie, there aren't any "zombies" until the last third of the movie. That and the props are pretty bad (lol rubber needles).


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't remember the name of it, but it was about this guy building a bullet proof shield and going around killing people. Between all the killing, he robs a bank at some point and guns down a saloon. He ended up killing and framing his best friend, then running off somewhere. Why in the hell I choose to watch this movie, I will never know.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 21, 2012)

elhippiedude23615 said:


> I can't remember the name of it, but it was about this guy building a bullet proof shield and going around killing people. Between all the killing, he robs a bank at some point and guns down a saloon. He ended up killing and framing his best friend, then running off somewhere. Why in the hell I choose to watch this movie, I will never know.



That movie is called "Rampage". That movie bothered me when I watch it. Any movie made by Uwe Boll should be avoided at all cost. He is the worst movie directer period.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 21, 2012)

Chernobyl Dairies.
"What, where, wa? WHAT IS GOING ON?"
Don't know what they are running away from and why do the Russian's kill the rest of them. *ALSO REALLY DARK*.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 21, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> That movie is called "Rampage". That movie bothered me when I watch it. Any movie made by Uwe Boll should be avoided at all cost. He is the worst movie directer period.



That's actually his best movie, which isn't saying much, but it's still a lot better than bloodrayne and alone in the dark.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 21, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> The worst movie ever is the Human Centipede. Need I say more?



Doesn't work. Obviously "love-it-or-hate-it" films will never qualify as the "worst ever", otherwise where does the love come from?



Mullerornis said:


> No, because it was awesome in a "so bad it's good" way.



Horror fans understood being turned into some monstrosity, just because a mad scientist wants to prove he can, is pretty terrifying. In concept, at least, its a brilliant film, despite casual viewers who can't see past the "ass to mouth" aspect.

You're right about, however, "so bad its good" films don't qualify as "the worst ever", for they provide at least entertainment.



badlands said:


> dragon wars
> 
> just crap, end of



"Reign of Fire" is easily much worse

Crap > pretentious crap



JDogTheHellhound said:


> That movie is called "Rampage". That movie bothered me when I watch it. Any movie made by Uwe Boll should be avoided at all cost. *He is the worst movie directer period*.



Um, no. Darfur proved Uwe Boll can make good serious films. Which would make him a more accomplished director than, say, anyone who's known for "megabudget blockbusters"


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 21, 2012)

"Knowing" starring Nic Cage. I've seen some bad movies, and many of them are of far lesser quality, but they have the redeeming quality of being Grade D Cheese. This movie is just plain bad with no redeeming qualities to support it or make me overlook it.


----------



## Namba (Jun 21, 2012)

badlands said:


> dragon wars
> 
> just crap, end of


It looked like a high-budget Sci-Fi original. ...and I'm still, to this day, not over them changing Sci-Fi to SyFy. What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jun 21, 2012)

The Dark Knight, which was a horrible film.  Also, Moon.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 21, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> "Knowing" starring Nic Cage. I've seen some bad movies, and many of them are of far lesser quality, but they have the redeeming quality of being Grade D Cheese. This movie is just plain bad with no redeeming qualities to support it or make me overlook it.


Ugh, I hated the plot to that movie. It starts off pretty well and ends so terribly.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 21, 2012)

As a die-hard Speed Racer fan, I was wary when I came across this. 






I felt insulted. Even trying to look for a silver lining didn't help:

-Dorks find remains of Mach 5, restore it, show it off, and _get it wrecked_ (being that this is an intro for a cartoon series, we're left with the doubt to what happens to the thing)

-You find out that basically the original iconic TV characters didn't exactly live a normal life. 

-Robotic Chim-Chim (It's the future, I get it, but come on!)

-Virtual reality-racing? _Seriously_?

-How is it that a major project like this have far worse animation than independent graphics design college students animation works?!

I was never able to watch the rest of the series. Was it truly on Nickelodeon? When did they give it, at 6:30AM? Maybe if I had, my opinion may have been different, but being that  this was the pilot movie, and first impressions are supposed to be  important, it truly was a disappointment to say the least.

Among other details, the saddest thing in my eyes is that this thing not only had the blessing of Peter Fernandez (the original voice of Speed Racer and Racer X, among the voices of many early imported anime, anime translator), it was most likely his last project before he died.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

There are two movies which titles have gone over my head, but I remember being at my friends house (we love the Horror genre because of it's attempt to show fear but coming off as comedy)
We watched one movie that was very very low budget horror. (ex: When the "killer" stabbed the girl on the ground a guy in black squirted a ketchup bottle on her.)
The other was a movie about how to create a decent horror movie. It was funny, but not funny in a ha-ha way.


----------



## Conker (Jun 25, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> That's actually his best movie, which isn't saying much, but it's still a lot better than bloodrayne and alone in the dark.


Oh man, the _Bloodrayne_ movies are so lulzy bad. At least you can make fun of those while you watch em; they have some use.



Stratto the Hawk said:


> "Knowing" starring Nic Cage. I've seen some bad movies, and many of them are of far lesser quality, but they have the redeeming quality of being Grade D Cheese. This movie is just plain bad with no redeeming qualities to support it or make me overlook it.



Hey, I liked that movie! I remember buying it in a two pack that came with _Push_ which is another movie I really like. I was pretty happy, two for the price of one!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 25, 2012)

I _really_ wanted this one to _not_ suck:







That's the TV movie pilot. Since it _did_ suck, it didn't exactly whet my  appetite for the TV series itself, which sucked so bad that it only  lasted one season. What do you expect from a show whose makers were very  close to not having KITT talk_ at all_?

I joke that it  was so bad that my recording refused to play it. But what I did see was  just disappointing. It's only redeeming factor was the special f/x used  to display KITT's indestructibility.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2012)

Super Mario Bros. Movie... MOTHER OF GOD!!!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 26, 2012)

Meet the Spartans: Not funny, had commercials in it even it was a *MOVIE*, barely an hour long, kinda ugly and the worst offence of all-_took 8 bucks outta my wallet that I'll never get back..._


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 26, 2012)

The Last Airbender...in 3D.


----------



## davidwells (Jun 29, 2012)

Evil Dead, Catwoman and the Spider Man 3 are the worst movies I ever saw.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 29, 2012)

scott pilgrim vs the world


----------



## Isen (Jun 29, 2012)

Probs not the worst but The Invention of Lying was so bad holy shit. It is the least clever, most hamfisted movie I have ever seen.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> The fuck is wrong with you? That was like, the best one!


Doc Oc seem silly, I didn't fine him menacing but I give him points for be a empathic villain that all.


----------



## Isen (Jun 29, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Trash Humpers.
> 
> Just. Ugh.


aw whaaat

MAKE IT MAKE IT DON'T FAKE IT


----------



## Bread (Jul 3, 2012)

Uh, Trash Humpers was amazing, a fucking masterpiece and to say otherwise should be a crime punishable by death!

ART, IT'S PURE ART
[video=youtube;1W7u_MQ9VPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W7u_MQ9VPM[/video]

also, I saw the trailer for Ted and without even watching it I could tell it's the worst movie ever made.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 3, 2012)

Red Riding Hood was pretty fucking bad.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 5, 2012)

Conker said:


> Hey, I liked that movie! I remember buying it in a two pack that came with _Push_ which is another movie I really like. I was pretty happy, two for the price of one!





Spoiler: the plot of Knowing



Knowing: If the surprise twist ending  had actually been developed in any way, it would have been a halfway  decent movie. I actually thought the idea of the Adam and Eve story just  being one of many alien seedings of the human race across many planets  to be intriguing to say the least. As it is though, it's a mediocre "end  of the world" plot with a twist that could have done with a less abrupt  introduction right before the end of the film. I guess it's more a  problem with pacing and structure than with the plot itself, but the  movie really suffers as a result.





Isen said:


> Probs not the worst but The Invention of Lying was so bad holy shit. It is the least clever, most hamfisted movie I have ever seen.



My biggest complaint with that movie is that it doesn't bother being subtle with it's message. I can appreciate a film for having something to say, even if I don't agree, but when the only other way you could be less subtle is to put on the box "It's a film about how God is a steaming pile of bullshit," there's a problem.

Side note: Did I mention that I damn near fell asleep watching the first Transformers movie? Twice no less? A movie actually has to work hard to manage something like that.


----------



## SnowKachu (Jul 5, 2012)

Well everyone on the Scifi channel is bad but Sharkdapuss is terrible lol.


----------



## Pine (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anybody here seen Troll Hunter? It seems to get a lot of hate for the budget, cheap cgi, and not being in English, but I think it's pretty good and worth the watch.


----------



## SnowKachu (Jul 5, 2012)

You mean the "THEY ATE HIM AND NOW THEY ARE GOING TO EAT ME OH MYYY GOOOOODDD" guy x3


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 5, 2012)

The last unicorn and supershark. They basically had no plot and the worst animation and special effects I've ever seen.


----------



## Conker (Jul 5, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> scott pilgrim vs the world


Must be nice only watching amazing movies all the time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2012)

'ankle biters'

The director acted as the lone-hero type, who goes around beating up dwarven vampires for little apparant reason. The whole thing is shot on a very poor quality camera that is sometimes placed behind a car windscreen, so that the view is distorted.


----------



## GigaFox (Jul 6, 2012)

Street Fighter! <--- Worst movie ever! It was a huggggeeeee let down. 

Also Dragon Ball. (wasn't horrible, but it was not good as it should have been)


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

Probably the film that's left me feeling sourest after finishing it was Sucker Punch. It really, really, _really_ irritated me. The theme of escapism is not enough to justify the fact that every fight scene that ever took place had absolutely zero relevance to the overall plot. It was a stupid movie trying its hardest to disguise itself as a smart movie and I just felt insulted.


----------



## rafacarrilho (Jul 7, 2012)

It HAS to be Serbian Film (beware, its a VERY disturbing film) because when i started seeing it i didnt understood, but once it started, i was CRYING for it to stop


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 4, 2013)

Battlefield: Earth. How any rational, fucking chemically-balanced human being that could possibly write a screenplay so mind-shatteringly retarded and see to it that it becomes a feature film will forever elude me. Whoever wrote that phlegmy, worm-choked heap of ratshit and horse offal deserves to be beaten senseless with the stupid stick.


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 4, 2013)

rafacarrilho said:


> It HAS to be Serbian Film (beware, its a VERY disturbing film) because when i started seeing it i didnt understood, but once it started, i was CRYING for it to stop



Never seen it, but I know enough about it to NEVER SEE IT. Same goes for that abominable Human Centipede series. I'm thinking of putting "kick Tom Six right in the balls" on my bucket list, the jackass... 

But for the record, I will say that I love The Human Centipede series because it reminds me of a happier time in my life when there was no such thing as the Human Centipede series.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 4, 2013)

Freddie got Fingered is widely thought of as one of the worst movies of all time, and rightfully so.  Birdemic is also pretty horrid.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 4, 2013)

I have to say "The Happening" is on the top of my worst movies list runner up to that is "Knock Knock"


----------



## toddf-alt (Apr 4, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Freddie got Fingered is widely thought of as one of the worst movies of all time, and rightfully so.  Birdemic is also pretty horrid.



Ugh. This was the single good thing about that movie.

"What's Your Number" was a terrible movie in my opinion.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 5, 2013)

This is the only movie I have ever walked out of. It was simply stupid. The characters reacted like morons, they were hardly developed in the first place, there were tons of stupid jump scares. Uggh. I hated it.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

ZARDOZ! And even worse, Sean Conery has the lead role. Look for the trailer on youtube. You'll be going WTF all day about it.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmm...

I could say a lot here. I could say The Room. Or Troll 2, but this is the internet. I'm sure all of you have heard of these already. This is such a broad definition for me though and something has to be pretty damn unforgivable, boring, nearly unwatachable. I could Say Manos: The Hands of Fate, but this is still the internet. 

I'm going with the films Zombiez and it's sister Vampyiaz. Dollar store weapons, copious shots of running or the hero yelling for their lost love. The zombies or vampires are just guys with a little bit of blood on them. Nearly no music, and clocks in at an hour and thirty minutes. Much to much to time for such a movie.

This answer is subject to change I've digested many bad movies. But I'm sticking with this for now.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 25, 2013)

I know Twilight is a pretty generic option, but I wonder if any of you people have even seen it (I am only assuming you are taking internet comments in mind.)  Anyways, I did see Eclipse out of curiosity, and it was just so boring.  The romance scenes were cheesy, long, dreadful, and just god awful.  "Oh my gosh, he's shirtless!", is that really all that movie had to offer?  "Oh but wait, it has fight scenes too!"  I don't recall enjoying those fight scenes while watching them in the theater. I anticipated for those fight scenes to end, and dreaded for more "blah blah blah" to begin, and vice versa.  I walked out of that theater unsatisfied, and understood why people hated that series.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 25, 2013)

No mentions of "Battlefield Earth" or "Terminator 3"?

For Sci-Fi Originals (at least I think it is), the current king of worst is "500 MPH Storm."  The chase scene in which an SUV tries to outrun and outwit an F3 rope tornado is the picture's high point.

The worst for being the most disappointing is "Nightflyers."  I never saw the trailer.  It starts out as a decent sci-fi B movie, but about halfway through it suddenly changes into a full-on slasher horror flick.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 25, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I know Twilight is a pretty generic option, but I wonder if any of you people have even seen it (I am only assuming you are taking internet comments in mind.) Anyways, I did see Eclipse out of curiosity, and it was just so boring. The romance scenes were cheesy, long, dreadful, and just god awful. "Oh my gosh, he's shirtless!", is that really all that movie had to offer? "Oh but wait, it has fight scenes too!" I don't recall enjoying those fight scenes while watching them in the theater. I anticipated for those fight scenes to end, and dreaded for more "blah blah blah" to begin, and vice versa. I walked out of that theater unsatisfied, and understood why people hated that series.


Dragon. I've seen them all, in theaters. The final one I took my ex too a prescreen, because she was a fan. I've also seen them all riffed, and torn from asshole to appetite in satirical reviews. My problem more with the series taking it as a whole is the messages. To any young lady, or young man taking anything out of those movies in terms of lessons just leaves a rotten taste in my mouth.
Eclipse on the whole was probably the worst one (Taking this from a so bad it's good to so bad it's unwatchable scale) on the unwatchable scale. By the final movie though, it seems everyone except Kristine Stewart stopped taking this seriously. Mustache Dad is really funny, and the head evil vampire dude... I just can't even.
Their performances are worth trying to track some scene's down on the Tube. Mustache Dad learns to hate his daughter through the movies on virtue of the actors performance alone. And the head evil vampire takes the Le Mis to 11.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 25, 2013)

My parents had me babysit my brother back in 2004 at a movie house playing "The Cat in the Hat". Never before had I seen such a beloved children's tale so thoroughly butchered by Hollywood.  The animated "Cat in the Hat" from 1971 with Allan Sherman was shown in my elementary school and helped me develop a love of musical numbers and reading. When (more importantly, if) I have children, I will relish the thought of reading Dr. Seuss to my kids.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jK6l1WJKUU

The Peter Solis version, on the other hand, would make me want to burn all children's literature. He sadly missed the point about the Cat being a metaphor for the imagination and creativity that livens up boring circumstances into the joy of new and original thoughts. The "Cat" might be a teacher with a love of art and music, who helps children (and adults) see things in a brand new light. However, there was a method, a plan to help both kids representing the extremes of being out-of-control and not being able to live a little, realize their creative genius. What Solis did was instead turn the Cat's meanderings into off-the-wall zaniness with no real point to be accomplished, and thus no lesson learned.Why does the "Cat in the Hat" need sexual innuendos, pop culture references, and toilet humor? Why does he shift in and out of rhyme? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC0S8kJDC8g


----------



## ohmachidai (Jan 10, 2014)

My aunt tortured me and my lil bro with_ Sense and Sensibility _and _Pride and Prejudice_. It was so bad that I honestly wiped from my mind.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 10, 2014)

The Godfather has more comedic value than this piece of shit.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm a huge Jack Black fan, but _Be Kind Rewind_â€‹ was the worst movie I have ever seen. Even the worst independent films I've seen aren't as bad as that film.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 10, 2014)

Other than the "Cat in the Hat", I'd have to say being dragged with my parents to watch "Must Love Dogs", a romantic comedy which impressed upon me that part of the difficulties of being a relationship is having to watch these sappy testosterone-draining movies with your girlfriend or wife. The only romantic comedy I will ever swear by is "The Room".


----------



## IidoTheFox (Jan 28, 2014)

The Room. The absolute definition of "So bad, it's good".


----------



## Fernin (Jan 29, 2014)

Recently? I'd have to say Oz the Great and Powerful. Of all time? That's a much harder call but; Gamer, Eragon, Star Trek Nemesis, anything done by Uwe Boll, Highlander II, and Zoolander all qualify.


----------



## Tamara of Tammyland (Jan 29, 2014)

Arthur Christmas. I hate it with a passion.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 11, 2015)

shteev said:


> I'm sure you'll never be able to afford either, ho



You mis-typed "_Tho_" (though), bro. 


On the web, the Jaguar in the movie can be found for less than $10K. It's pretty much at the bottom of the depreciation barrel.

On the web, you can rarely find a regular Maserati Gran Turismo for less than $50K. I'd avoid bargains at all costs.

I would've forgiven the Maserati/Jaguar switcheroo if they've given the movie more of a _Duel_ scenario.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 16, 2015)

Redneck Zombies. 'Nuff said.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 16, 2015)

One word: Birdemic


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

Last night I put on _The Secret of NIMH 2: Timmy to the Rescue_, and I'm not even ashamed about it~


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

For bad movies, Sharknado probably tops them. So many lolz.

As far as legit movies I despised, The Amazing Spiderman 2. SO. FUCKING. CLICHE. They even admit it when they hide in a closet, "this is a really cliche hiding spot" shut up shut up shut up!


----------



## Scumboogie (Feb 28, 2015)

I've got three candidates for the worst movie I've ever seen... Not gonna do long explanations, just check out the movies if you already haven't. I dare you. The movies are The Room (2003), Lord of the Rings (the animated movie from 1978 ) and Orgy of the Dead (1965).

They are bad. And not like Michael Jackson bad, I mean like power glove bad. Which is BAD.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Feb 28, 2015)

Hot Rod, horrible attempt at a comedy. An hour in a half of me cringing in physical pain every time they they tried to be funny. I saw it while donating plasma. There was more suck coming from a single television screen in the room than every one of the thirty machines designed to suck blood out of people then plasma out of blood combined.

Bad action or romance movies can be so bad it's funny. A bad comedy is just painful. And this one made the Star Wars Christmas Special comparatively a good time.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 1, 2015)

Scumboogie said:


> I've got three candidates for the worst movie I've ever seen... Not gonna do long explanations, just check out the movies if you already haven't. I dare you. The movies are The Room (2003), *Lord of the Rings (the animated movie from 1978 )* and Orgy of the Dead (1965).
> 
> They are bad. And not like Michael Jackson bad, I mean like power glove bad. Which is BAD.



Believe me, you haven't experienced that director's septic tank until you watch The 9 Lives of Fritz the Cat. Lord of the Rings was much more enjoyable.
Another one of his movies, "American Pop" is actually fucking awesome.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 1, 2015)

I just finished watching Transformers: Age of Extinction, it was one of the worst movies in recent memory.. not even the presence of the Dinobots could redeem it.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Mar 1, 2015)

Seventh Son... I want my money back.

Jeff Bridges is Jeff Bridges being a monster hunter.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 1, 2015)

Quantum apocalypse.

This movie had no logic  .
Strangelets arent blackholes.
And black holes are spheres noot kind of doodle bla.

And the german wasnt done good.


----------



## Esper Husky (Mar 4, 2015)

The House on Haunted Hill (1999) is the answer that always comes to mind to this question.


----------

